

Speeding up R code using a just-in-time (JIT) compiler - TalGalili
http://www.r-statistics.com/2012/04/speed-up-your-r-code-using-a-just-in-time-jit-compiler/

======
vgnet
I believe the PyPy folks are working on an implementation of R in RPython
(which would give it a JIT for free). See
<https://bitbucket.org/cfbolz/rapydo> for code without much in the way of docs
or overview.

~~~
TalGalili
Thank you for the pointer vgnet, I didn't know about that project...

